# Screen turning black, red, blue, green on Sony VAIO Laptop



## kevin.quinto (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having a problem with a user's laptop. I've been on it for weeks already.
It's a Sony VAIO VGN-BX196SP. Since the user started working on it, it has already given a black screen, red screen, blue screen, green screen and white screen. each one of them was the same thing, the laptop still seems to be working but the screen is just a solid color. If you close the lid re-open it and push the power button, it goes back to normal. Didn't seem to get anything special from the event viewer. I attached the system log file, maybe this could help. Last time this happenned was around 2:45-2:55 PM 4/27/2009.

I'll really appreciate if someone can find a fix for this.

Thanks! http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/icons/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF...

When you start laptop, what display color do you get???

With laptop turned on, move forth and back display and check if display will change colors...
Maybe flat cable which connects display and Motherboard is somehow broken,
and that is why you get various colors, and after you put laptop in standby,
and when you wake up laptop, you get normal display...

After you wake up laptop from standby, and you get normal display, how long it last
before you get strange colors again???

Also, you should re-install graphic card drivers, but I think it is more hardware issue
than software...
But, lets wait until someone else make a comment...


----------



## kevin.quinto (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi vladimirb,

The laptop actually works normally. It boots up, goes to standby, hibernates fine. it's just that randomly, while the user is working on the laptop, the screen suddenly shows a random solid color. This doesn't happen often. The user is having this let's say 1-2 times every other week? 

Thanks


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Screen turning black, red, blue, green on Sony VA IO Laptop*

It does not matter what user is doing on laptop: working in Office, surfing, listening some music,
browsing through folders etc...
So, when you close laptop and wake it from stand by, you get normal display???

If it is under warranty I would return it...
but before you do that, I would try re-installing graphic card drivers, just to make sure
that graphic card drivers are up to date...
You can find latest one drivers on Sony Web Site...


----------

